# Mech Mod Vs Electronic Mod For Rba



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

I know there have been some discussions on this issue before but I really wasn't in a position to comment but after spending some time with my new Russian 91% on both the Magneto and the Sigelei 20w I'm even more confused than ever because I know everyone says a Mech Mod is the way forward but I feel the complete opposite! I don't like the bottom button for a start and I also think the 20w produces a much better result and way more consistent over the battery life as well.

Yes I know there are issues with sub ohm etc but I haven't delved that far yet. I just wondered whether it was just a "cool" factor to go raw power without electronics getting involved or people really thought that a mech mod does a better job.

I also like the idea of the electronics regulating and being safer... there have been a few issues experienced by mech modders of late too.

OK my last point is the 20w goes so perfectly looks wise with the Russian...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Excellent thread Rob, the replies shall be interesting.

The only electronic mod I can put into consideration here is the SVD, I have no solid experience with other e-mods. I know the SVD is a far cry from the Sigelei 20W, even so I can confidently say that I am a mechanical guy through and through. Nevermind sub-ohm for now, 15w from a mech is a vast improvement to 15w from an SVD in my experience. And I just love the simplicity. Adjust a little here, tweak a little there. You develope a relationship with your device and I just feel more connected to my mech. So yes in a way the "cool factor" of the raw power contributes, I just love it! Another massive pro-mech point is the size factor... not much to say there. Also, variety. The selection available to personalize your experience in high-end gear is superior. I agree with your point on safety regulation, but have to disagree with you looks wise. I've seen some terribly sexy mechs around. 

Anywhoo, that's my opinion, it might change when 30w and 40w devices become locally available and smaller, although I doubt it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (24/4/14)

For someone like myself who is involved with electronics and pc's every day, I like the simplicity of having something that doesn't need an electronics that are bound to break down sooner or later. Knowing my luck this would probably happen at the worst time. Not to say I don't like a tech mod, I also have the VTR which I like alot. But it's going to break one of these days, this I know for sure. But at least I'll have the plain ol steel pipe mod as a backup when the EMP bomb goes off

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (24/4/14)

Well that's just it........mech mods are basically for the sub-ohm crowd and they do look a lot cooler than e-mods not to mention better proportioned due to lack of a control head.

It's also so cost effective........ can you imagine how many mechs you can buy for the price of a 30W e-mod which still cannot go as low as the mech?

I do agree with you about the bottom firing though.......the grasp is unnatural not to mention awkward. I will probably end up buying a KTS+ due to that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Thanks @Reinvanhardt and @Alex... so at this stage it's more a personal preference thing than any really hard cold facts apart from size which I get and some raw power when you first put a fresh battery in... and I do get that issue because my REO is like that and is simply awesome. The reason I'm asking is because there isn't a Mech Mod I really like (I have only tried the Nemesis and Magneto) and I haven't really got attached to them like I have to my Zmax and 20w. Having found the Russian to be so great on the 20w I have ordered another Original Russian and am investigating what to drive it with and I'm tempted to get another 20w.

And one thing I have learnt is to listen to the experts because they are invariably right in the long run. When I started out on this journey I thought some of you lunatics where out of your minds messing with wire and cotton and stuff and drippers and RBA's... but you were all right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

RezaD said:


> I do agree with you about the bottom firing though.......the grasp is unnatural not to mention awkward. I will probably end up buying a KTS+ due to that.



Off to Google what a KTS+ is...


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

RezaD said:


> It's also so cost effective........ can you imagine how many mechs you can buy for the price of a 30W e-mod which still cannot go as low as the mech?



See what you mean... I could buy 10 of them on Fasttech for the price of one Sigelei 20w!


----------



## RezaD (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Off to Google what a KTS+ is...



It's a mech mod with a side-firing button....the only problem is some of the clones on Fasttech are hit and miss in terms of performance (underperforming switches which leads to voltage drops) although I suspect if you gave it to @johan he would be able to remedy that.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (24/4/14)

I have a Nemesis and Innokin Itaste MVP and use the MVP more often, maybe it's because I'm still a noop vaper (3 months now). My biggest issue is that I don't know when the Mech's battery needs to be changed. From what I was told it's best to be changed at 3.7 V and if it's left to go down too low it could damage the battery. Is there a way to know when to change battery without checking it's voltage with a Meter?
So, I'm with @Rob Fisher on this one, for now I prefer the Electronic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> See what you mean... I could buy 10 of them on Fasttech for the price of one Sigelei 20w!



Remember to compare originals with originals, most authentic mechs are upwards of R1500 (KTS and Magneto excluded)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (24/4/14)

For me personally I like the simplicity of a mech and I enjoy fiddling and fine tuning it. I like a 1 - 1.3 ohm coil resistance for my perfect vape so I don't have the need to vary the power output. The cheaper price is a big bonus as well. I've been using a mech since feb and haven't felt the need to go back to an electronic other than testing a new build to make sure it's safe an working correctly. I do agree on the issue of the bottom firing though, I really wouldn't mind having a box mod like a reo or similair as it does feel more comfortable in your hand. In the end it all comes down to personal preference, would have been very boring if we all liked the same thing 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

Rob, I got the KTS
Initial impressions is I like it more than the Nemesis - purely for its side fire button.
It doesnt look as cool as the Nemesis but is definitely a nice battery tube.
I have heard some people saying that the volt drop on the Nemesis is less and therefore it "hits harder" but I havent done enough testing to confirm that. 

They both work well.

Onto your original post. 

I think the main benefit of the mech mod is that you can produce much more power than a "similarly priced" 15W electronic mod. If you like doing 0.5 ohm coils and experiencing a 35 Watt vape (I've never done that myself) then mech is the way to go for now.

The other benefit is no electronics to go wrong. 

Another benefit is that some say the directness of the mech mod makes for a better vape as opposed to the pulse width modulation "pulsing" of the electronic mod. 

But if 
- you vape at around 15 to 20 Watts 
- and you can afford two Sigelei 20 Watt electronic mods (i.e. to have a backup if one fails), 
- and you don't mind the pulsing

then I really cannot see the benefit of using a mech mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The reason I'm asking is because *there isn't a Mech Mod I really like* (I have only tried the Nemesis and Magneto) and I haven't really got attached to them like I have to my Zmax and 20w. H


You mean other than the Reo? The side buttons on the tube mech mods tend to be complicated contraptions, prone to problems. IMO the best tube mod (and it does not have a ducking locking ring thanks heavens) is the Launcher V2 (RaiVapes).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Jimbo said:


> I have a Nemesis and Innokin Itaste MVP and use the MVP more often, maybe it's because I'm still a noop vaper (3 months now). My biggest issue is that I don't know when the Mech's battery needs to be changed. From what I was told it's best to be changed at 3.7 V and if it's left to go down too low it could damage the battery. Is there a way to know when to change battery without checking it's voltage with a Meter?
> So, I'm with @Rob Fisher on this one, for now I prefer the Electronic.



I experience a very underwhelming vape at 3.8v and below and can tell quite accurately when the battery needs a charge. It's probably because I use a mech exclusively, but after a while you'll find you notice even subtle differences in wattage, especially when keeping your juice and resistance relatively consistent.

(apologies, quote edited)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Silver said:


> But if
> - you vape at around 15 to 20 Watts
> - and you can afford two Sigelei 20 Watt electronic mods (i.e. to have a backup if one fails),
> - and you don't mind the pulsing
> ...



And the winner is @Silver! Winner winner chicken dinner! I see the light! Thanks Hi Ho!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> You mean other than the Reo? The side buttons on the tube mech mods tend to be complicated contraptions, prone to problems. IMO the best tube mod (and it does not have a ducking locking ring thanks heavens) is the Launcher V2 (RaiVapes).



Yebo... but the REO is technically a dripper. The REO just feels right and vapes awesome... I honesty haven't felt that with the mechs I have tried... maybe I'm just being difficult and hate the bottom button thingy... will check out the Launcher V2!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the winner is @Silver! Winner winner chicken dinner! I see the light! Thanks Hi Ho!



Yip! Silver nailed it. Objectively speaking the size thing is also an important consideration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Wow there is a bit of a difference in the pricing of an original Launcher V2 at $179 vs $19 for the clone!


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... but the REO is technically a dripper. The REO just feels right and vapes awesome... I honesty haven't felt that with the mechs I have tried... maybe I'm just being difficult and hate the bottom button thingy... will check out the Launcher V2!


Have been looking at a side button mech that looks promising. Just have to find it again and will let you know. But do know that you will never get the full Reo experience on any of the tube mods (mech or electronic) with RTAs. For playing around with, no problem. Only a well setup dripper comes near, but without the convenience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow there is a bit of a difference in the pricing of an original Launcher V2 at $179 vs $19 for the clone!


The clone is perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Have been looking at a side button mech that looks promising. Just have to find it again and will let you know. But do know that you will never get the full Reo experience on any of the tube mods (mech or electronic) with RTAs. For playing around with, no problem. Only a well setup dripper comes near, but without the convenience.



OK so I'm on track with getting more REO's then! 

And just saw your last message so will grab a clone on my next Fasttech order! Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> The clone is perfectly fine.



I'm sure you're right, a pity the same could not be said of the Kayfun/Russian.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (24/4/14)

Worth checking out this

*REVIEW of the PIPELINE PRO*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I'm sure you're right, a pity the same could not be said of the Kayfun/Russian.


Well, those are atomizers, and complicated ones at that. More difficult to clone successfully than a simple battery tube imo.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Well, those are atomizers, and complicated ones at that. More difficult to clone successfully than a simple battery tube imo.



I hear you Matthee.

I love how quickly we can sort through the facts and arrive at a pretty solid conclusion from a question as open-ended as this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Alex said:


> Worth checking out this
> 
> *REVIEW of the PIPELINE PRO*



Wow that's expensive... and I have to say I far prefer the menu system on the Sigelei 20W.


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/4/14)

No one has mentioned the Roller as a side button mech. I know @Matthee has its baby brother. They are a touch expensive though. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> No one has mentioned the Roller as a side button mech. I know @Matthee has its baby brother. They are a touch expensive though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


The Dingo, yes. That side button is very temperamental, but it could be user stupidity.


----------

